# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Hello les codeurs!

## Odikah

Bonjour, 

Actuellement en reconversion professionnelle je suis venu sur votre forum dans l'espoir de trouver des rponses  mes questions car je met les pieds dans un monde (presque) entirement nouveau et j'avoue tre un peu dubitatif face  tous les chemins qui s'offrent  moi, en fait c'est mme la raison pour laquelle je me suis toujours tenu loin du code et du dveloppement, du coup j'aimerai faire le choix le plus adapt  ma situation!

Pour me prsenter trs brivement j'ai un master en graphisme et j'avais appris  coder Flash durant mes tudes (d'o le "presque entirement nouveau"), honntement j'aimais beaucoup a mais malheureusement comme l'avait prdit mon prof  l'poque, Flash est tomb en dsutude pour tre comme vous le savez totalement abandonn. Du coup  part quelque sites internet et des petits projets perso sans envergures, je m'en suis assez peu servis. J'ai aussi fait de la vente et je travaille sur divers projets parallles, d'critures et de rflexion.

Aujourd'hui j'aimerai donc apprendre un langage pour dvelopper une appli mobile dans un premier temps, et si c'est possible, j'aimerais faire en sorte que ce que je vais apprendre l puisse me resservir pour dvelopper par exemple un jeux vido pour PC ou console  l'avenir, et c'est sur a que je vais avoir une myriade questions!


Bonne journe!

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour Odikah et bienvenue sur le forum.

Les langages les plus utiliss pour les jeux sont C++ et C, un forum est consacr  ces langages, il se trouve ICI

Y a plus qu'  ::P:

----------

